# Gulp, how do you feel about it?



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone was feeling the same way as me when it comes to the whole GULP "era". Starting to be a little overated I think.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

I kill the flounder with them. Sometimes, it's the only thing they will hit but the pinfish will make you go broke fast if they're around.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jewfish (12/19/2007)*I kill the flounder with them. Sometimes, it's the only thing they will hit but the pinfish will make you go broke fast if they're around.


agreed, that and pufferfish:banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There is no doubt that they catch fish, but I personally have all but stopped using them because of the price. Its highly aggravating when pinfish and other junk tear a whole bag apart in 10 minutes. Even when I do catch a targeted species it usually means the end of that bait. I still catch just as many <U>targeted</U> species on the salt water assassins and power baits as I do with the gulp it seems and I can usually fish them time and time again. Its easy to catch any species on the gulps but when I want just trout or reds I don't want all the pinfish and croaker interruption in between.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, didn't like the poll answers. I think that Gulp is a good substitute for live bait. Its somewhere between live and better than the best artificial. <U>It doesn't replace live bait</U>.

Uptil about 3 PM today I have been fishing with the same gulp shrimp for about 4 hours, I would have gone through a couple of dozen live shrimp in that time. The only reason I lost it was I hung up and the line broke. While conditions and the fisherperson (politically correct term)will determine if its cost effective, I do hate forking over the 20 something dollars for a plastic bucket. Hopefully other bait manufacturers will start making a similar line and drive the price down.

So my poll answer, while overpriced its the bestsubstitute for live bait.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

D.O.A

You guys can have all the gulp you want.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i do believe it to besuperior in producing action. sometime it's not the right kind of action. pinfish, lizzard fish, little gag grouper love them as well.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto Danno.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I use gulp shad jerks. I use DOA,s I have confidense in each. I can usally figure out the bite. Have you guys ever tried a gold spoon? I think these work better than any lure on the market. They are the most rugged universal . I challenge anyone to a duel . They will outfish all others more consistently. I not just talking about those dumb redfish. I fool the big trout on them as well. I catch Flounder on gold spoons. black Snapper too. Of course i fish more than most people too. Stop wasting your money on Rubbers and minced fish and try to fool them with a chunk of metal. For you old guys out there who were fishing befor rubber was so wide spread what did you use to fool trout and Carp? (Redfish). Stop looking for the easy way and take the gold spoon challenge .I DARE YOU. OUT!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

One thing that I always have in my tackle box is a gold spoon, everything hits it. I did learn something about rigging one not long ago.

I had an older one with a really wornout hook, the only hook I had handywas a 4/0 circle hook. I found myself bouncing it off rocks and casting in placing I would pretty much avoided with the stock hook. The circle hook made it weedless. I still caught fish on it, but I had to fish it like a circle and not try to break its jaw on the first bite.


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I am a newbie to artificial baits. I can say, I have had more luck with Gulp than others. I think it may be a texture thing. As I get more skilled at my technique, I may have better luck with other 

brands but I think as a rookie the more natural softer texture may be helping me.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

sometimes the only thing that fish hit is gulp


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Worth every penny of it!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Gulp stinks.....


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Gulp works fine, but I have out fished gulp with a DOA shrimp more than once.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

for me the bass assassin sea shad grubs work better than gulp. i've tried them reoeatedly and they don;t do a thing for my fishing. a lot of guys around here swear by em but i aint one of them. for me the clear color grubs like the bass assassin opening night or cajun croker are the ticket. i've been on trout bites with the cajun croker and tried the gulp stuff and could not get bit with it. put on another cajun croaker and right back into the fish. i;m talking about a fish every cast for a whole tide! our tides only last 6 hours so kinda different than yalls .


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i like it. i wouldn't go so far as to say it works better than live bait, but i prefer it over cut bait sometimes due to the fact that it stays on the hook well.


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had good, great, and crappy days with them. But at the end of the day, you can toss it back in the package or bucket, unlike shrimp, and use it next time. I wouldn't say it replaces live bait completely, but when the trout are hot, I don't go through near as many gulp as I do live shrimp. I give em' two thumbs up.


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't say that Gulp products are the be all end all, but they are pretty swell. Ive had lots of trout luck with the Gulp curly tails. As far as price goes I didn't get into fishing because it was the cheapest way to enjoy myself. I have thousands of dollars tied up in fishing (boat,rods,gas,time away from working,beer,misc cool fishin stuff,and at least 100 or so other expenses). So the extra buck doesn't scare me away from them. I have found that if a person wants to catch fish on whatever lure you should find out where to throw it. I like asking older gray headed men with well maintained older boats and dark sun tans where they throw their chosen lures. The isles at Academy usually catch more anglers than they catch fish. Every new product is fun to touch,feel and rig. I enjoy the whole process. Go to where the fish are supposed to be hiding and flush those muthers out with whatever means need to be taken, take a picture, and let someone else have a go at them (hopefully a kid). Have a beer but not too many they'll make you goofy after a while.. Damn fishin is the best God Bless America and Pensacola Fl land that I love. :usaflag:takephoto:letsdrink


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *clopperfootze (1/2/2008)*Gulp stinks.....


yes they do and THEY WORK!

not to be rude but if your the one not liking these things you should ask somebody that does like them,more than likely you are using them wrong and there not producing or theres just no fish in the area you are fishing at. learn how to use these and they are fire.


----------



## EbonKnight (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm new to fishing and have some gulp 3" and 4" new penny shrimp. What is the best way to rig them and fish them?


----------



## RawDog01 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gulp works great. Bite the tails off and hook it by it's back end to cast farther. Natural and new penny is the way to go. Hit them in the honey holes and you should get a keeper.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *RawDog01 (1/17/2008)*Gulp works great. Bite the tails off and hook it by it's back end to cast farther. Natural and new penny is the way to go. Hit them in the honey holes and you should get a keeper.


what do they taste like?:sick


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

you can find these (red one) at academy there called like tournament choice or something but i always stay toward the owner style hooks there sharper they have a more glossed finish but anyways throw a 3in gulp shrimp or 5in gulf shad and your ready to fish


----------



## fishntales (Jan 22, 2008)

nothing replaces livebait, but when there is no live bait gulp all the way


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

They are fun to use. I like toNavarre Knocker rig them. This way they are weedless and sink slowly. Its easier to keep them in the target Zone this way. The best color is ,ALL of them ,they all work on the grass beds. Good Luck


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I love gulp myself, they are expensive however and pins tear them up, but they are great for almost any kind of fishing either jigging or just a bait rigg


----------

